# What's the deal with the Peshitta?



## 3John2 (Oct 5, 2006)

*What\'s the deal with the Peshitta?*

I was talking to a friend of mine who asked me what church I attended. I told him & I asked him about his....he responded that he belonged to a church that was "not very popular" but they used the Peshitta. He then tried to tell me it was the correct translation blah blah blah Anyways it sounded to me very cultic. Can anyone here tell me anything regarding this translation in relation to the Reformed beliefs?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Frank,

I found this at answers.com <http://www.answers.com/topic/peshitta> using a Google search:

<blockquote>The Peshitta, lightly revised and with missing books added, is the standard Syriac Bible for churches in the Syriac tradition: the Syriac Orthodox Church, the Syrian Catholic Church, the Assyrian Church of the East, the Orthodox Syrian Church of the East, the Chaldean Catholic Church, the Maronite Church, the Malankara Syrian Orthodox Church, the Mar Thoma Church, the Syro-Malabar Catholic Church and the Syro-Malankara Catholic Church. The Syrian Christians in India have mostly replaced Syriac with Malayalam. The Arabic language is becoming more common, if not for liturgical readings, for sermons and personal study of the Bible among Syriac Christians in the Middle East.</blockquote>

It is possible some non-eastern, non-orthodox churches use it as well. I think Oral Roberts may have once recommended it. The woman through whose testimony I was converted some 38 years ago used it, and she was godly.

I have a copy, and use it often to compare readings of the text.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## 3John2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for that info. I still don't see much of a point if the guy is reading it ENGLISH though!!


----------

